# Yeah! Derimming was a success!



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

I had an old 20g high sitting around with that nasty looking fake wood trim, so I decided to try to take the rim off. I will post pics when I finish getting the silicone off, but it looks great. Has anyone else had success derimming?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I've removed rims from 10 and 20 gallon tanks. I was REALLY tempted to de-rim my 40 breeder, but decided that was too risky.


----------



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you take off both rims or just the top one? I only have the top one off so far. What is a good method of getting rid of the silicone?


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Pictures!


----------



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

I will tomorrow. Busy today!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I removed both rims; the bottom is more difficult than the top. I think most of the aesthetic gain comes from removing the top. If I do another tank I may leave the bottom rim on.

The best method I found to get the silicone off is to spray it with WD-40, and use a new, sharp single edge razor blade. (New Exacto blades work pretty well too.) Change blades often. The WD-40 doesn't dissolve the silicone, but it makes it slippery and easier to scape off with the blade.


----------

